# my discharge looks orange ... help me :)



## lauralora

arghhhhh im SICK of my discharge, all i can say is thank god i have my scan on thursday coz im going out of my mind!!!

ok so heres the story ..... when i use the bathroom and wipe, discharge is perfectly clear and normal, BUT everytime im out and about and then come home and check the tissue in my knickers theres like an oranage trail, ive spent hours stairing at it, trying to work out exactly what colour it is, ive even had my mum examine it in the back garden (in sunlight) to make sure its not blood :haha: and it really does look orange. i cant understand if its discharge because everytime i catch it fresh its normal and clear :shrug: but it must be, i dont see what else it could be! i do have an infection called BV but doctor suspects ive had it since about 6 weeks pregnant, and its never caused me to have funny discharge before..... what an earth could it be?


----------



## tinadecember

hey didnt want to read and run, are you sure its not just the clear stuff drying a different colour on your underwear? im only saying this because sometimes when i wear pink underwear my discharge can look a pinky colour when dried although i know it isnt pink x


----------



## Shady_R

I was also gonna say the same as above, could it be where the discharge has dried, mine dries a different colour to what it is fresh. Otherwise im not sure, sorry cant help anymore than that.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I was thinking the same thing as the poster above as I read this. I think sometimes the different balance (different acid/alkali levels to normal maybe) of the pregnancy discharge is 'bleaching' my knickers a strange red/orange sometimes. It is only some colours of knickers and not others though! So it must depend on the dye in them.

Or is this on a panty liner?


----------



## lauralora

its on tissue, but my mum keeps saying i shouldnt use tissue i should use panty liners because tissues are all different colours, fragrances and can react with discharge, i no for a fact my discharge is coming out clear unless im just missing these 'occasions' where its coming out orange, but you would think id see some evidence of it on the tissue but i havnt x


----------



## ProudMum

tmi here but are you having a bowl movement around the time you're noticing this orange discharge? say within 3 hours of the discharge??


----------



## oboeverity

I had orange discharge, and it was an infection... could it be another UTI?
x


----------



## ellahstruts

i had orange discharge with my 3rd pregnancy it was totally normal, it looked like carrot staining lol......if its not b lood and the BV is being sorted, and no pains dont worry xxx


----------



## peaches31

i am 7 weeks. i have noticed the same thing this morning. i wear a panty liner. there is an orangish discharge on it but nothing on the toilet paper when i wipe. have you found out anything from your dr. about this? i dont have my first appt. until may 21st so i also am very concerned. i have had 2 girls and miscarried twins. never seen this with any of them!


----------



## Ang1873

another tmi, but could it possibly be stained with pee? sometimes when i wipe i think my discharge is orange but then realise its probably stained with pee. when i wipe again its clear.

I've taken to wearing black underwear mind you becuase i was always convinced my discharge was discoloured when i was wearing lighter colours! with the black it always looks white!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummygiraffe

are you still taking vitamins???

i read somewhere that sometimes discharge can become coloured when their are waste products from the vitamins that our body doesnt need


----------



## peaches31

yes. i am. have noticed my urine looks like its glowing. lol thought that might be the vitamins. lol


----------



## mummygiraffe

hehe yep taht will be it.

Have you ever had Berocca-wee looks illuminous almost nuclear after one of them


----------



## peaches31

no. what the heck is that? this pregnancy is soooo different from anything ive felt before so who knows? maybe thats another new thing for me. hahaha. i honestly dont even know whats in the vitamins im taking. i just do what the doctor says. i figure he knows better than me. lol


----------

